#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  > آموزشی: معرفی نرم افزار monosnap جهت اشتراک گذاری آسان اسکرین شات با دیگران

## nekooee

سلام
دوستان این نرم افزار با خیلی از نرم افزارهای تهیه اسکرین شات تفاوت داره به این دلیل که در عین کاملی و گرافیکی بودن محیط آن رایگان هست! تفاوت دوم این هست که به شما امکاان میده بعد از تهیه اسکرین شات بلافاصله آن را آپلود کنید و لینک آن را مستقیم در فیسبوک یا توییتر یا هر جای دیگر که دوست دارید اشتراک بگذارید.

به شما امکان ویرایش عکس فلش زدن، نوشتن، محو کردن قسمتی از عکس، تغییر سایز و ... را قبل از آپلود می دهد.

یکی از امکاناتی که من بسیار خوشم آمد این بود که میشه عکس را در فضای FTP خودمان آپلود کنیم. اکثر نرم افزارها مانند DropBox فقط امکان آپلود در خود فضای شرکت بر نامه را می دهد اما ما در اینجا این قابلیت را داریم که در Ftp یا Sftp یا WebDav یا اکانت Amazon s3 خودمان نیز آپلود کنیم! کافیست در setting برنامه مشخصات اکانت خودمان را وارد کنیم و مسیر آپلود را اکانت خودمان مشخص کنیم.

حتی می توانیم عکسهایی که از قبل در سیستم داریم را نیز از این طریق به راحتی اشتراک بگذاریم.  می توانید محیط این نرم افزار را در زیر ببینید و از سایت سازنده آخرین ورژن آن را دانلود کنید.
ناگفته نماند این برنامه امکان آپلود کردن مستقیم فایلهای غیر عکس را نیز با راست کلیک به شما میدهد!

editorWinEn.jpg

لینک سایت سازنده جهت دانلود:



دارای محتوای پنهان




موفق باشید
نویسنده: آرمین نکویی
12 مرداد 93

----------

*amen*,*d.a*,*reza/m*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

